# Question: Anyone here whose job is related with Opera? And societies?



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello, 

Does anyone here has some relation with Opera professionally? Even in part-time? Musicians or non musicians?

And opera societies? The most famous, as we know, are the wagnerian societies. Is anyone a member? Which are the advantages?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

dionisio said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone here has some relation with Opera professionally? Even in part-time? Musicians or non musicians?
> 
> And opera societies? The most famous, as we know, are the wagnerian societies. Is anyone a member? Which are the advantages?


I wish.

If I had my life over again I'd be a pronunciation coach for singers - French and English.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm responsibile for the care and feeding of an up-and-coming young opera singer, but thats more of a domestic avocation than a profession.

I myself played in the orchestra for a very local production of Carmen a few years ago. Would love to do something like that again.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd like someday to have a professional experience related with the opera world but it would be something other than the music itself (i.e., playing, conducting or singing).

Now about societies, i'd like to know how they work. Anyone here belong to a Wagner society?


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

dionisio said:


> I'd like someday to have a professional experience related with the opera world but it would be something other than the music itself (i.e., playing, conducting or singing).
> 
> Now about societies, i'd like to know how they work. Anyone here belong to a Wagner society?


What about a Facebook group? :lol: There is quite an active Wagnerian group on Facebook!


----------



## tyroneslothrop (Sep 5, 2012)

Speaking of Wagnerian societies, I posted in the miscellaneous thread about a free lecture from the DC Wagner society coming up in November for those in the Washington DC area.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

TC has a Wagner society in the "groups" section of this site (community > groups in the menu). It is widely believed to be the best group.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

In my horn-playing days , I used to play a fair amount of opera on Long Island where I used to live , and was principal horn of the Long Island opera and other local companies such as Opera on the Sound (Long Island sound that is) . 
I've actually played more orchestral concerts than opera , as well as working in concert bands etc .


----------

